# Transmission



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What year was it from?


----------



## Jalessap (Nov 18, 2020)

2012


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It sounds like a mis-matched TCM/ECM. The 2011 and 2012 were year-specific transmissions; 13-16 were interchangeable between those years.

Best bet is hooking a dealer scan tool to it that can talk to all associated modules and see what's going on.


----------



## Jalessap (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## Catdaddyriley (Feb 27, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> It sounds like a mis-matched TCM/ECM. The 2011 and 2012 were year-specific transmissions; 13-16 were interchangeable between those years.
> 
> Best bet is hooking a dealer scan tool to it that can talk to all associated modules and see what's going on.


Ok I am currently having my transmission and tcm replaced. GM said they can and are supposed to program the tcm to the vehicle. Sound correct?


----------

